# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Dissociative Disorders

## Lycanroc

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,ελπίζω να είμαι στο σωστό ταγκ. 
Ψάχνω ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο που να γνωρίζει από dissociative disorders ή/και depersonalisation/derealization,στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Σωστό επιστήμονα,όσο γίνεται με λογικές τιμές. Έχω ψάξει τα πάντα και δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

